# Fröling P4 Pelletskessel mit WAGO 750-841 -  MODBUSMASTER_RTU.lib Werte  auslesen



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier,nun habe ich mal ne Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem auslesen von Analog bzw. Digitalwerten eines Frölingpelletskessel?
Die Adressliste habe ich von Fröling bekommen, die Verbindung steht.
Bekomme auch ein paar Werte (Analogwerte - Kesseltem. usw) die i.O. sind , aber Betriebsstunden, Digitalwerte sind unlogisch.

Danke


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

higherbyte/lowerbyte evtl. falsch angegeben?
Adressoffset korrekt
FC korrekt angegeben

Die Daten werden seriell via RTU-Protokoll abegholt. Ist sichergestellt das das Response auch den angeforderten FC zurückgibt wie in Query angegeben?


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

Bei Betriebsstunden fällt mir gleich noch was ein, in welchen Datentyp schreibst du die Betriebsstunden?


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

Ausgelesen wird Byteweise - baue aber aus 2 Byte -1 word .


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

wie gesagt, higher-byte und lower-byte korrekt beachtet, das heißt ist die aufaddierung korrekt (bitmuster prüfen)


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

Wenn ich ein word zu bit auflöse, stimmt es.


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

gib mir mal die zwei bytes, angegeben mit adresse, dann bitte dein bitmuster welches im controller steht, irgendwo ist da noch ein dreher drin. 

trotzdem die frage muß erlaubt sein: ist sichergestellt das der hersteller higher und lowerbyte entsprechend beachtet hat?

EDIT
achso, welche zahl rauskommen sollte laut kessel wäre noch wichtig


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

So habe ich das aufgebaut

Byte 0-3 verwendet WAGO 

W_HH10TR01 = Adresse 30001  von Fröling
losgeht´s bei Byte 4  --> MW2 -->  W_HH10TR01  z.Z. 56 Grad

Die Adresse von den Betriebsstunden ist 30099 -- müsste dann irgendwo bei MW100 sein .  Der Kessel hat 712h 

Habe ein pdf angehängt


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

wegem dem  higher und lowerbyte vom Hersteller - weis ich nicht ;-((


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

Also das FC30099 ist nicht irgendwo bei bei MW100 sondern wäre in MW49

MW0 = MB0 + MB1
MW1 = MB2 + MB3
.
.
.
.
MW49 = MB98 + MB99

Daraus schliese ich das deine Betriebsstunden kein Word sondern tatsächlich ein Byte breit sind. Was steht den in MB99?


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

ja MW100 ist blödsinn..

im mb99 steht 0


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

ok da könnte noch der adressoffset greifen, wie siehts aus mit MB100?

Andere Frage besteht die Möglichkeit sich bei dir als "Zuschauer" am PC einzuklinken?


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

steht 0 drin.

wie geht das als Zuschauer ??


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

zum Beispiel via Teamviewer, aber evtl. Zugangsdaten solltest du hier nicht posten, wenn dann nur über PN


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

Teamviewer ist OK - Hab ich drauf -   PN ??


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

Private Nachricht an mich meinte ich ;-)


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

trotz der tatsache das ich nicht wirklich helfen konnte, wünsche ich dir viel erfolg bei deinem projekt.

Komisch ist das aber trotzdem. Hatte es auch noch nicht das ein Konsistenten system exakt nur diesen einen wert nicht ausspuckt


----------



## wolfi-sps (15 August 2012)

Hallo Rupp,

vielen Dank für Deinen Einsatz :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D- werde weiter forschen.
melde mich wenn ich einen Erfolg habe.


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

würd mich freuen.


----------



## wolfi-sps (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Rupp,

habe mir jetzt mal Zeit genommen - geht jetzt - kann alles auslesen ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## WIT (13 Januar 2013)

Hallo wolfi-sps,

habe seit Freitag auch einen P4, würde gern auf deine Erfahrungen zurückgreifen.
Habe bisher wenig bis keine Informationen gesammelt. 
Welche Klemme hast Du verwendet 750-65x?
Wie komme ich an die Adressliste?
Danke


----------



## wolfi-sps (13 Januar 2013)

*Wagoklemme/Adressliste*

Hallo WIT,

ich habe mir die WAGO Klemme 750-652 gekauft.
Die Adressliste habe ich direkt von Fröling bekommen.
Muss aber zugeben, ich habe viele Anläufe gebraucht bis es geklappt hat.
Mit der Wago-Lib  MODBUS_EXTENDED_MASTER funktioniert es.

Wenn Du noch mehr Info brauchst - melde Dich.


----------



## WIT (13 Januar 2013)

Danke,
werde am Montag die Klemme bestellen.


----------



## helcaesar (11 März 2013)

*Fröling P4 PC Anbindung*

Hallo Wolfi,

zunächst mal großen Respekt für Deinen Einsatz in dieser Sache. Ich habe einen Fröling P4 mit Lambdatronic P 3200. Die Lösung vom Installateur bzw. vom Werk kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht leisten. Suche deshalb nunmher nach einer Lösung, die ich mit Hilfe von Freaks selbst herstellen kann.
Ich möchte Dich bitten, mir kurz Deinen Wissensstand mitzuteilen bzw. was ich alles brauche um eine PC Anbindung herzustellen und dann auch die Parametrierung vornehmen kann.


vielen Dank

Helmut


----------



## wolfi-sps (11 März 2013)

Hallo Helmut

Ich habe mir die Adressliste von Fröling besorgt (absolut kein Problem beim Support ) und mit einer WAGO Steuerung (750-841 und einer RS232 Schnitstelle die Steuerung ausgelesen.
Zugegeben, war am Anfang mühselig - aber geht.
Wir habe neu gebaut und habe die ganze Haustechnik, Licht usw. darüber realisiert und über ein Panel visualisiert.
Ist zwar nicht gerade billig, aber ein Spielzeug braucht der Mann ;-)
Die Software von Fa. Fröling ist sicher nicht ganz billig - glaube um die 400-500€.€, aber was willst Du investieren?

 Wolfgang


----------



## helcaesar (11 März 2013)

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für die rasche Reaktion. Ist bestimmt ein tolles Spielzeug, das Du da hast ;-) Nach meinen bisherigem Suchen habe ich folgendes Konstrukt im Kopf.
1) http://www.spectra-austria.at/angebote.cfm?GruppeID=50 (es handelt sich hierbei um das Produkt JetPort 5201) oder aber
2) http://www.1apc.de/1aPCShop/loesungenendgeraetueberlanwlan-c-308_311.html?sort=1a&page=1( *LAN zu RS232 Konverter für DIN Hutschiene* ) von da ginge es dann zum LinksysRouter bzw. ins Intranet usw. Es gibt auber auch sowas 
3) http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251231747693#ht_3027wt_993 

So nun, nachdem ich die Verbindung zum PC herstellen kann, brauche ich noch die eine alternative Visualisierungssoftware ... aber genau da habe ich bislang nix gefunden :=(
Da habe ich nur folgendes Script gefunden ... mit dem ich allerdings bisher nicht viel anfangen kann.
Wie hast Du die Visualisierung gelöst  - die Software von Fröling kostet immer noch um die 350,00 Euronen..

Helmut


----------



## wolfi-sps (11 März 2013)

Hallo Helmut,

Wie gesagt, ich habe den Kessel über eine WAGO Steuerung mit Panel visualisiert.
Kann Dir ja mal paar Visubilder schicken.

Wolfgang


----------



## helcaesar (11 März 2013)

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe Deine Lösung mit der Wago Steuerung angeguckt, muss aber sagen , daß dieses Produkt im I-Net aktuell auch um die 700,00 gefunden wird,

Aber gerne kannst Du mir mal eine paar Pics senden ... itsol at gmx dot at

Helmut


----------



## WIT (11 März 2013)

Hallo Helmut,
mein Projekt ähnelt dem von Wolfgang, da mein P4 erst wenige Wochen läuft kommuniziere ich über COM2 seriell (wollte keine Parameter ändern)
Visualisiert wird über Webvisu und App von SpiderControl (nicht ganz billig,aber sehr gute Funktion). Zusätzlich läuft bei mir ein Raspberry als Datenlogger.
RRD-Tool mit php scripts. Als günstige Alternative gibt es im Netz mehrere Projekte mit Rasberry und USB-Seriell Adapter. Such mal im Holzvergaserforum, sieht sehr gut aus.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## helcaesar (11 März 2013)

Hallo Thomas ,

danke für Deinen Input, gut - also - von heute auf morgen gehts ohnehin nicht. Ich werde mich weiterhin versuchen schlau zu machen.
Das mit Raspberry habe ich auch schon gefunden auch RRD Tools mit php scripts  - da habe ich auch schon welche runtergeladen. Die aber jetzt nicht unbedingt mit Letzterem verwendbar sind ...
Gruss Helmut


----------



## tiego (3 November 2014)

Hallo,

Ich würde gernen meinen neuen Fröling SP Dual in die Hausleittechnik(Wago) einbinden.
läuft bei euch die Komunikation stabil? 
könntet Ihr mir bitte mitteilen wie Ihr die empfangenen Wörter zu den richtigen mess bzw. Anzeigewerten konvertiert?

danke


----------



## wolfi-sps (3 November 2014)

Hallo tiego
Habe von Froeling die Adresslisten angefordert.
Ohne Problem die bekommen.
Da ist alles drin was Du brauchst.
Sonst melde Dich - hab die noch irgendwo fuer meinem P4 aufbereitet.

Wolfi


----------



## Hitrij (6 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
habe hier einen 881- und ne 652er klemme.
So wie ich es hier herauslesen konnte so kann man über die Serviceschnittstelle über Modbus alle Parameter Auslesen /Editieren.
Ich habe jetzt 2x möglichkeiten, entweder ich fordere die Modbus Adressliste von Fröling an und und schreibe alles selbst,
oder jemand würde mir seine bereits Fertige /Halbfertige Software schicken.
Ich habe kein problem damit das alles selber zu machen, allerdings weiss ich was das für ein Aufwand ist und wäre um jede unterstützung dankbar.

Vielleicht kann ich ja dann den bereits vorhandenn code noch überarbeiten / verbessern. Diese stelle ich hier im Forum dann auch jedem zu verfügung.
Gruß


----------

